# Loudness and limiting in orchestral mixing



## Joël Dollié (Nov 23, 2019)

Hey all, I hope you enjoy my new video


----------



## Victor Cajiao (Nov 28, 2019)

Great content thanks. I currently have the NUGEN ISL 2 limiter (which I use the most , the McDSP ML4000 and the Waves WLM Plus. Of these what would be your choice for film scoring music.
Also I saw you use ProL have not bought it cause I think I have enywith the others. Do you agree? TIA.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Nov 29, 2019)

Victor Cajiao said:


> Great content thanks. I currently have the NUGEN ISL 2 limiter (which I use the most , the McDSP ML4000 and the Waves WLM Plus. Of these what would be your choice for film scoring music.
> Also I saw you use ProL have not bought it cause I think I have enywith the others. Do you agree? TIA.



I personally don't use these limiters but I'm sure they're good. From my experience the ProL2 performs better than every single of the main digital limiters which I have tired (Ozone,Invisible limiter)... The Pro L2 modern algorithm in particular is crazy good.


----------



## Victor Cajiao (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks


----------

